# right leg limping



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

hi guys, just a general question. My roommate took my dog skinning/skiing this afternoon. When i got home Zeus didn't even get off the couch to greet me :'( I knew something was wrong so i coaxed him off the couch eventually to see that his back right leg was not working properly. He seems to kind of crawl versus walk but there is no whimpering/whining when I massage him or put pressure on his hips/joints. When I asked my roommate what happened he said he doesn't recall a specific incident but just realized that he started limping at some point in their hike. 

Does anyone have any ideas what this could be? I figured I would wait until morning to see if a nights rest does anything and if not take him to the vet right away.

ACL damage? Hip displaysia? Pulled hammy? I hate seeing my V not himself


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

He could have just pulled something in his leg, this has happened to one of my boys before. I would say try to make him rest and see how he moves around in the morning.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

How big of a limp was it on the hike? Any pressure at all on the foot? General rule of thumb is the less pressure (or no pressure) the worse it probably is. ACL would be no pressure on the foot and you might not be able to elicite pain with normal movements. I don't have any experience with hip displaysia but I doubt it's an acute onset. I'm not sure how they act with muscle strains.

If it hasn't gotten better by morning, I would probably bring him in to be cautious. Although, I don't think it would be wrong to wait 48 hours (with restricted activity) to see if it's getting better.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you checked his paws/paw pad? Could have stepped on something.

Our girl sprained her hip when she was 5 months old by jumping off the bed and over extending her back leg. There was a good amount of swelling, do you see any swelling on your guy?

Hope he feels better.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

We have a similar problem with Humphrey 7months old. He was limping a bit on his right rear leg after rest on Tuesday but was fine Wednesday morning so didn't think anything of it. Then yesterday (Saturday) morning he was limping badly after a vigorous run ( loves chasing squirrels through the woods) . We brought him to the vet a a precaution. He thinks it's only a strained/pulled muscle, but he's told us we need to keep him on the lead for walks (short walks)for the next 3-5 months!!!! As a precaution. It's only day one and my poor boy is already going stir crazy he loves nothing more than his runs in the park. It's going to be a crazy few months


----------

